# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Climbing limestone hill during Hari Raya

## kuching

Few days ago, I went to climb a limestone hill with my outdoor friends during the Hari Raya holiday.

I would like to say "Selamat Hari Raya" to all my muslim friends.

Before arriving at our destination, we stopped at some paddy field to take some shots.



Paddy field:




A storage hut.





Paddy field.




A limestone hill.




The scenery from the limestone hill.

----------


## kuching

My friend is climbing the slope.




Descending:




Limestone boulders:




My favourite snake, pit viper (_Tripidolaemus wagleri_):





It is a juvenile:





Beautiful snake!

----------


## kuching

september - October is flowering season for wild orchids. Below are some pictures taken at limestone hill area: 



Flower of wild orchid (_Trichoglottis retusa_):





Probably _Pomatocalpa fusca_  ?? (orchid)




same as above.





_Pteroceras_ sp. (orchid)




same as above.

----------


## kuching

slipper orchid, _Paphiopedilum lowii_  on the limestone wall. 




_Paphiopedilum lowii_  in its natural habitat.





One of the smallest orchis in the world, helmet orchid (Corybas crenulatus):




Jewel orchid, _Dossinia marmorata_:



To be continued....

----------


## kuching

Updating:

This one confirmed is _Pteroceras biserratum_.






_Vanda_ sp. (orchid):






unidentified species...probably a species of orchid?





Parasite plant - species A;




Parasite plant - species B;

----------


## kuching

_Begonia_  sp.




Wild ginger, _Zingiber acuminatum_  var. _borneense_  ??





Unidentified species of fern.

----------

